# Aldi Supermarket Shortening look like crisco ingrid



## zolveria (May 7, 2015)

Aldi Supermarket Shortening is 

Soy and Palm oil has anyone used this.

I know Aldi have contracts with major companies.
Like there mayonaise is contracted from Helman


----------



## Stacyspy (May 7, 2015)

I looked up the ingredient lists, and it looks like the Aldi version (made by Carlini) is closer to the old version of Crisco because it contains cottonseed oil, and no palm.  I have used the GV brand (Walmart brand), and haven't noticed a difference, but not Aldi's.
The Aldi brand listing I found was different than yours...hmmm... the one I read says "partially hydrogenated soybean oil, fully hydrogenated cottonseed oil, with mono- and diglycerides added."


----------



## zolveria (May 11, 2015)

Yeah it is.. I think Aldi has a contract with Crisco. Anywho It may get to your location. soon. because i purchased some a while back and it had cottonseed.
now it palm WOOHOO 





Stacyspy said:


> I looked up the ingredient lists, and it looks like the Aldi version (made by Carlini) is closer to the old version of Crisco because it contains cottonseed oil, and no palm.  I have used the GV brand (Walmart brand), and haven't noticed a difference, but not Aldi's.
> The Aldi brand listing I found was different than yours...hmmm... the one I read says "partially hydrogenated soybean oil, fully hydrogenated cottonseed oil, with mono- and diglycerides added."


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 30, 2017)

How did this turn out?  Aldi has such great prices.  Any feedback on the end soap result?


----------

